# Quelques conseils pour débuter dans un développement d'application



## bong (18 Septembre 2018)

Salut ! Je sollicite votre coup de main pour la question suivante : j'ai une idée d'outil informatique que je souhaiterais développer pour Mac exclusivement (pas d'ios, pas de web). Mais... je n'y connais rien en développement informatique (je mets entre parenthèses le Latex et le Markdown ). J'ai bien conscience que ça va me prendre un (petit) peu de temps, mais je suis persévérant : quelqu'un aurait-il, dans l'entre-deux, quelques tuyaux basiques qui m'aideraient à me lancer dans cette aventure ? Par exemple : 
- Quels livres ou applis à consulter ?
- Quel langage de développement plut^to qu'un autre (Objective-c, Swift...) ?
- Quels logiciels d'édition (Sublime Text, Xcode) ?

Merci pour vos retours !


----------



## ntx (18 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,
- Objective-C c'est fini, l'avenir est à Swift. Si tu veux un langage plus universel, je dirais Java.
- XCode est prévu pour gérer des projets Swift. Avec les autres éditeurs je ne sais pas comment cela se passe pour produire une appli Swift. Pour Java, je proposerais Eclipse (un peu usine à gaz à mon goût) ou IntelliJ (payant pour les versions les plus complètes).


----------



## bong (18 Septembre 2018)

ntx a dit:


> Bonjour,
> - Objective-C c'est fini, l'avenir est à Swift. Si tu veux un langage plus universel, je dirais Java.


Bonsoir, merci. Je ne savais pas que Java permettait de créer sur Mac. Pour créer une application dans le style de Things 3, par exemple, ce serait donc du Java ?


----------



## ntx (19 Septembre 2018)

Une appli peut être écrite indifféremment en Java ou en Swift. A toi de choisir le langage qui te convient.
Java possède une plus grande communauté et plus d'outils que Swift poussé pour le moment surtout par Apple. Mais pour les perfs pures (ex. jeu 3D) ce n'est pas l'idéal.
Si tu veux une appli parfaitement intégrée a microcosme Apple/Mac OS/iOS Swift sera plus conseillé.


----------



## Larme (21 Septembre 2018)

Swift si tu veux que des apps macOS.
Une fois que tu auras maîtriser un peu le language et les frameworks (Cocoa), je te conseillerais de savoir lire de l'Objective-C, car beaucoup de ressources (sample, questions/réponses sur le net, etc.) sont encore qu'en Objective-C, mais vu qu'on utilisera derrière les mêmes frameworks, on utilise alors les mêmes méthodes et la traduction est assez facile.


----------



## bong (22 Septembre 2018)

Merci pour vos réponses ! Et auriez-vous une idée de manuel électronique, éventuellement interactif, avec lequel je pourrais débuter cet apprentissage ? (Je peux faire une recherche, mais vous semblez être familiers de ces outils).


----------



## redchou (4 Décembre 2018)

Yop, 

Si tu débutes vraiment et que tu as un iPad, il y a les swifts playgrounds pour apprendre le swift avec des petits jeux.. 
Sinon, le sujet épinglé du forum Développement Mac peut-être interessant..
https://forums.macg.co/threads/ressources-pour-developper.454092/


----------



## Combo (23 Mars 2019)

bong a dit:


> Salut ! Je sollicite votre coup de main pour la question suivante : j'ai une idée d'outil informatique que je souhaiterais développer pour Mac exclusivement (pas d'ios, pas de web). Mais... je n'y connais rien en développement informatique (je mets entre parenthèses le Latex et le Markdown ). J'ai bien conscience que ça va me prendre un (petit) peu de temps, mais je suis persévérant : quelqu'un aurait-il, dans l'entre-deux, quelques tuyaux basiques qui m'aideraient à me lancer dans cette aventure ? Par exemple :
> - Quels livres ou applis à consulter ?
> - Quel langage de développement plut^to qu'un autre (Objective-c, Swift...) ?
> - Quels logiciels d'édition (Sublime Text, Xcode) ?
> ...



Salut,

Pour ma part je suis dev depuis plus de 10 ans mais même avec de l’expérience, lors de l’apprentissage d’un nouveau langage, je préfère revoir les bases. 

J’ai donc investi quelques euros dans cette app Code! Learn Swift Version de « Happy Moose Apps » https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/code-learn-swift-version/id1032546737?mt=8 qui m’a permis d’apprendre Swift rapidement sous forme de quizz. Je la recommande à tout débutant. 

Après cela seulement je suis passé sur XCode qui est une IDE assez complexe pour un débutant mais là encore tu as des tutos à foison ou bien des formations payantes (mais pas chère lors des fréquentes promos) sur des sites comme Udemy.

Bon courage !


----------

